# Photo Gallery: Audi Tradition Supports Donau Classic with Vintage Audi quattros and DKW GT Malzoni



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Donau Classic event is a staple on the Audi Tradition calendar each summer and this year Audi chose to support the event with their recently purchased Brazilian DKW GT Malzoni and a range of vintage Audis. Audi AG boss Rupert Stadler piloted the DKW while board member Michael Dick tackled the event in an early Audi 80 rally car that predated the quattro era. Walter Rohrl also attended at the wheel of one of his former quattro racecars. See more photos from Audi Tradition in our 2010 Donau Classic photo gallery after the jump.

* 2010 Donau Classic Photo Gallery *


----------

